# Lawn roller



## Metalbender36 (12 mo ago)

Has anyone made or attempted to make a lawn roller out of a 55 gal ploy barrel. If so what type of bearings do you use. The top is not removable so working from the inside is going to be difficult. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated and picture's to.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

A real bad idea even with a steel barrel. Just not enough material to hold an axle or bearing.


----------

